# Duns- All different variations of duns



## Jessica_06 (Feb 27, 2008)

I thought that this may be a fun topic, I would like to see your duns, and anything w/ the dun factor in them

Duns come in many variations and I think I have a few... Along with your post could you please describe the type of dun it is.

so post away!






Thanks

~Jessica


----------



## TripleDstables (Feb 27, 2008)

My stallion is bay with dun factor. He's got shoulder shadowing and a dorsal stripe.



His coat color is kind ot dunny too!

it's hard to see in his winter coat, but it's there! lol
















He is very overweight in this one (when I first got him) but it shows his color well!






I don't really have any pictures that show his stripe real well.



I'll get some this spring I guess!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is my 2007 colt...at different stages:

At about a month and a half old after being clipped:






At 5 months old this winter:






And after a head/neck clip about a month ago (and in the sun as it was setting):






Here is his 1/2 brother (same dam):






And here is their dam...it's hard to tell from the picture but she has a dark dorsal stripe and barring on her legs...she is a daughter of Hilltops Little Vegas who is owned by Dusty Lane Miniatures:






Tracy


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2008)

I say I love any horse better with a dorsal stripe



Here's my dun factored horses



Their names are links to their webpages with more pictures and information about each.

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*
2005 31” AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) – Multi Champion

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King

First Foals due SOON











*[SIZE=12pt]Harmony Hill’s Harvest Gold[/SIZE]*

1999 34” AMHR palomino dun or silver bay dun brood mare – halter and driving championships

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”











*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)[/SIZE]*

1998 34" AMHR Silver Bay Dun Gelding

Halter Hall of Fame / 3x National Champion / 6x Reserve National Champion / 20x Grand Champion

Grandson of Boones Little Andy -- He's my hoofed teddy bear











*[SIZE=12pt]Double A Ranch's Cinco-Sundance[/SIZE]*

1999 42” Bay Dun Pony Gelding


----------



## heart k ranch (Feb 27, 2008)

My stud "Ringo" who is half brother to Jill's Dunit.






And then one of my dunskins mares!


----------



## normajeanbaker (Feb 27, 2008)

We have 1 mare registered as a dun. I just got her in October, so all I have is winter photo's of her.

*Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet*
















~Jen~


----------



## hrselady (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's my two (ones NEW).. lol





















I love duns!!!

Mendy


----------



## Laura Leopard (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a picture of my guy. He is a red dun. I'm not real sure how to make my pictures big. If anyone knows LMK.

Laura

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii302/l...pg?t=1204158924[/img]


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Feb 27, 2008)

Silver bay dun "MILLENNIUM DUFFYS STETSON"






Silver buckskin dun "ANDROMEDA STETSONS PRECIOUS DREAM"






Red dun "ANDROMEDA STETSONS DOUBLE DIPPER"


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 27, 2008)

Jill said:


> I say I love any horse better with a dorsal stripe


I am beginning to like the dorsal stripes



,

I love everyones duns please keep them coming.... those dunskins are really neat too..

the reason I want to see pictures of duns is because I am figuring out what type of dun our new one is... but I'm not ''introducing'' him yet... not for a couple months at least when I get clipped pics. lol

~Jessica


----------



## MBennettp (Feb 28, 2008)

This is Joe, he is a silver bay dun. These pictures don't really show his stripes but they are there. He has a dorsal stripe and leg barring.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 28, 2008)

MBennettp said:


> This is Joe, he is a silver bay dun. These pictures don't really show his stripes but they are there. He has a dorsal stripe and leg barring.


Oh Do I like this boy, He is big bold and beautiful.


----------



## MBennettp (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank You, we love him too! He is actually not very big though, he is 30.25"

Mary


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 28, 2008)

MBennettp said:


> Thank You, we love him too! He is actually not very big though, he is 30.25"
> 
> Mary


His structure. He has that typical Melody boy look. My mare has the same chest and butt structure. They are a bit more thicker. I refer to them as Big Bold and Beautiful.

My mare, that nice big thick chest. Melody boy grand daughter. I appoligize for the over stretching in this picture.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 28, 2008)

Your duns are all so pretty thanks for the replies so far!

Keep them coming!







heart k ranch said:


> My stud "Ringo" who is half brother to Jill's Dunit.



I have always loved this guy!


----------



## HJF (Feb 28, 2008)

Our stallion is a dun. He has a pretty wide dorsal stripe.






You can actually see the stripe here-


----------



## minih (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is one of our 2007 foals out of the above mentioned "Ringo"


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 29, 2008)

HJF, I'm in LOVE with your boy!!!!!!!!! What's his name?

Here is my dun girl. She is also silver buckskin (Ee Aa Zn Crn)































Jessi


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 29, 2008)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> MBennettp said:
> 
> 
> > This is Joe, he is a silver bay dun. These pictures don't really show his stripes but they are there. He has a dorsal stripe and leg barring.
> ...


Hi Mary,

How is Joe doing?! He has certainly passed on the DUN stuff!!!

He sure is a NICE boy. Have you bred him??

Mary Beth, Moose, Little Anna, Little Andy.... and baby due in April ? "))))

That is his daughter and grandaughter in the MHW this issue!

~Sandy


----------



## MBennettp (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Sandy,

Nope, no breeding, Joe is slowly learning to be a driving horse. I think he needs a job other than just being a very pretty pasture pet. He has a long way to go with his training but there is no hurry and with his movement, he should be awesome!

Mary


----------



## heart k ranch (Feb 29, 2008)

minih said:


> Here is one of our 2007 foals out of the above mentioned "Ringo"


That is such a cute picture!


----------



## rockin r (Feb 29, 2008)

Here are my three, I beleive



they are all Duns

Sugar











Shooter at 3 days old






Shooter as a 2 yo, he will be three this July (Sugar is his Dam)






Miranda


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 29, 2008)

MBennettp said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> Nope, no breeding, Joe is slowly learning to be a driving horse. I think he needs a job other than just being a very pretty pasture pet. He has a long way to go with his training but there is no hurry and with his movement, he should be awesome!
> 
> Mary



That is great news





Please post pictures of him hitched, when ya can!





He does have awesome movement!!!!!

~Sandy


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 29, 2008)

One day I would love a dun...a blue eyed dun.



You guys have some wonderful horses!


----------



## Letsdunit (Feb 29, 2008)

I have 5 duns- 3 black duns (grullo), 1 medicine hat grullo and one champaign dun.

Weeme Let's dun it one of my grullo's :






Bonnie blue eyes is my medicine hat grullo :






and bubbles let's dun it who is my champaign dun as a foal and later :


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 29, 2008)

Here is my '07 colt "QtrRaes Mystic Dun It Perfect"






And his Mom "Sunset Ridge Tequila Rose"






His sire is "SunRaes White Gold"


----------



## Mona (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is my dun (grulla) mare "*Angel*"...






and my red dun stallion "*Ditto*"...


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 8, 2008)

Mona, your duns are so pretty the same for every one else who posted


----------



## Mona (Mar 8, 2008)

Arab Luver 4 Life said:


> Mona, your duns are so pretty the same for every one else who posted


Thank you.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 8, 2008)

Flyin G Farm said:


> Here is my 2007 colt...at different stages:
> At about a month and a half old after being clipped:
> 
> 
> ...




LOVE this guy!!







Mona said:


>


Mona,

Every single time I see Ditto, my jaw just drops!



He's just one of those rare horses that makes you do a double-take and demands to be looked at!



If he ever wants to stand in the midwest for a year, let me know!!


----------



## Mona (Mar 9, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Mona,
> 
> Every single time I see Ditto, my jaw just drops!
> 
> ...


Awww, thanks so much Parmela! I shall certainly keep that in mind.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree all of your duns are gorgeous!



Thank you for replying!


----------



## love_casper (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's my mare Ghost. She's a silver bay dun overo.

























stripe:


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 9, 2008)

very nice.


----------

